#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  3/22 新增一堆論壇功能

## 狼王白牙

其實有些功能是前幾天就加上去的, 在此一併公告


1.   發文者張貼完新文章後, 直接看到自己貼的文章
2.   把首頁上的 am pm 改成上午下午
3.   發文時可以畫表格, 新增 Table 指令
4.   匿名者無法觀看會員的個人資料
5.   回覆文章時可以看見文章主題
6.   個人資料裡面會顯示該會員的個性簽名
7.   會員增加可將喜歡的主題加入到我的最愛的功能
8.  (版主專用)版主可以使用控制面板快速將文章置頂/公告/還原
9.  (版主專用)可以合併兩個主題的文章
10. (站長專用)重新計算使用者的文章數<--把轉貼的文章數歸還給原發文者

----------

